# Custom Dialer Themes for rooted DX stk rom



## HomicidalDX82 (Sep 21, 2011)

Are there any custom dialers or dialer themes to download. Im rooted running a stock ROM GB 2.3.3, 4.5.605. I dont have Bootstrap Recovery App but I do have CW ROM Manager and ROM Toolbox, neither of which are the premium versions. Preciate any help and feedback ya'll shoot my way.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

liberty is a modded stock and has themes... check it out..

Sent from my DROID X using Tapatalk


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

There are plenty of dialer apps on the market as well that have multiple themes. Go Dialer, etc

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought he meant a theme for the stock dialer.. but yeah that works too

Sent from my DROID X using Tapatalk


----------



## HomicidalDX82 (Sep 21, 2011)

My bad, I was referring to themes to apply to the stock dialer, not dialer apps. Preciate the feedback Jon n JHutch. Ive looked at several stock themes thru Rom Toolbox and Rom Manager, but the one thing I do not have is the D2 Bootstrap app simply because Ive been waiting on my new debit card for 3 weeks. Is there any theme or even rom I can download and install w/o having to have Bootstrap or any other paid app?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Koush gave away Droid2 Bootstrap on his website before he neglected it and forgot to update the link. Here it is: http://db.tt/Z9plyMAe

Edit: I themed the stock dialer a while back to make it more like AOSP using someone else's work as a base. I made it for the 596 GB release, but I know that it work on 602 and 605 as the dialer never changed. http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/gingerbread-themes/30672-theme-aosp-gb-themed-blur-dialer-596-a.html


----------



## HomicidalDX82 (Sep 21, 2011)

Good lookn out on the Bootstrap App and the dialer you hooked up. Unfortunately I tried to download the dialer thru the link you posted and Media Fire said it was no longer available....IDK maybe Im not doin something right, Im bout 2 mnths into my first go round at rootn a phone. Anything else you can shoot my way would be gladly accepted.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess the mediafire link expired. I'll reupload the dialer theme again tonight.


----------

